# From Diarrhea to Constipation in a matter of days?



## Prezwilson15 (Jul 5, 2011)

So earlier this week, I was having multiple loose movements a day, to the point of my butt turning raw. I didn't take anything for it medication wise, but modified my diet to take out the IBS triggers and have pretty much eaten just bread, rice, etc.Well today now I'm constipated! I couldn't go this morning and my tummy hurts and feels like it's backing up.Is it normal to switch between diarrhea and constipation this quickly (in a matter of days)? Would this be considered IBS - A?Please advise.Thanks,Paula


----------



## mayflower537 (May 1, 2010)

Prezwilson15 said:


> So earlier this week, I was having multiple loose movements a day, to the point of my butt turning raw. I didn't take anything for it medication wise, but modified my diet to take out the IBS triggers and have pretty much eaten just bread, rice, etc.Well today now I'm constipated! I couldn't go this morning and my tummy hurts and feels like it's backing up.Is it normal to switch between diarrhea and constipation this quickly (in a matter of days)? Would this be considered IBS - A?Please advise.Thanks,Paula


I don't know the answer to your question but I get similar symptoms, even without any diet changes. It's funny b/c I used to only pay attention to the diarrhea because it was heralded by wicked cramping, but now I notice I'm constipated half the time, too. What's really weird to me is when you can have both on the same day...Or in the same BM.


----------



## Brianmay1975 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I'm no doctor, but I think it could qualify as IBS-A indeed, especially if it's a regular pattern for you. If it happens just once in a lifetime, then it's probably not IBS-A.I have the same problems too. I guess it's because a few days of leaving out insoluble fiber from your diet are bound to take their toll. Personally, in order to avoid getting constipated, I start to slowly incorporate fruit and veggies in my diet as soon as the diarrhea comes to an end. It's a bit like riding a rollercoaster: one moment I'm popping antispasmodic pills and next moment I'm stuffing myself with raw veggies. But one gets used to anything...My doctor explained me that it's normal for IBS to have both constipation and diarrhea in the same BM, as your bowel doesn't function properly all the time.


----------



## Prezwilson15 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies.Since that post I did have a BM. It was regular although it was mixed with light and dark. I couldn't tell if he dark was green or black. That's got me a bit concerned. I'll just have to wait and see I guess when the next one comes.Paula


----------

